# startx normal user

## titusIII

Bonjour,

Je ne peux lancer X et gnome qu'en root.

```
drwxr-xr-x 14 myuser root  4096  5 janv. 14:52 .

drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root  4096  4 janv. 22:52 ..

-rw-------  1 myuser myuser  222  5 janv. 14:53 .bash_history

drwxr-xr-x  3 myuser myuser 4096  5 janv. 14:51 .cache

drwx------  7 myuser myuser 4096  5 janv. 14:51 .config

drwx------  3 myuser myuser 4096  5 janv. 14:20 .dbus

drwxr-xr-x  2 myuser myuser 4096  5 janv. 14:28 Desktop

drwxr-xr-x  2 myuser myuser 4096  5 janv. 14:28 Documents

drwxr-xr-x  2 myuser myuser 4096  5 janv. 14:28 Downloads

-rw-------  1 myuser myuser  676  5 janv. 14:51 .ICEauthority

drwx------  3 myuser myuser 4096  5 janv. 14:21 .local

drwxr-xr-x  2 myuser myuser 4096  5 janv. 14:28 Music

drwxr-xr-x  2 myuser myuser 4096  5 janv. 14:28 Pictures

drwxr-xr-x  2 myuser myuser 4096  5 janv. 14:28 Public

drwxr-xr-x  2 myuser myuser 4096  5 janv. 14:28 Templates

drwxr-xr-x  2 myuser myuser 4096  5 janv. 14:28 Videos

-rw-------  1 myuser myuser    0  5 janv. 14:52 .Xauthority

-rw-r--r--  1 myuser myuser   49  5 janv. 13:05 .xinitrc
```

```
cat .xinitrc

export XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-

exec gnome-session
```

J'ai déjà essayé de supprimer le fichier .Xauthority

Le log de Xorg ne retourne rien de particulier à part :

```
[    63.920] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

[    63.920] (II) systemd-logind: releasing fd for 13:71

[    63.927] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

[    63.927] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    63.927] (II) systemd-logind: releasing fd for 13:67

[    63.935] (II) evdev: Asus WMI hotkeys: Close

[    63.935] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    63.935] (II) systemd-logind: releasing fd for 13:68

[    63.948] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Close

[    63.948] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    63.948] (II) systemd-logind: releasing fd for 13:70

[    63.955] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Close

[    63.955] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    63.955] (II) systemd-logind: releasing fd for 13:69

[    63.960] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Close

[    63.960] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    63.960] (II) systemd-logind: releasing fd for 13:65

[    63.967] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[    63.967] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    63.967] (II) systemd-logind: releasing fd for 13:66

[    64.771] (II) NVIDIA: Freed GPU:0 (GPU-168f1577-8240-bad8-2083-bd70c5adfc08) @

[    64.771] (II) NVIDIA:     PCI:0000:01:00.0

[    64.771] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Deleting GPU-0

[    64.775] (II) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
```

Merci de votre aide. Rester en root c'est pas l'idéal...

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Es-tu avec systemd ? OpenRC ?

Est-ce que consolekit est bien configuré ?

----------

## titusIII

Je suis avec systemd

Consolekit est installé oui.

Je n'ai pas trop touché à ses parametres encore. Je vais m'y pencher

Avec dans .xinitrc :

```
exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch gnome-session
```

En root ça marche et j'ai : pour list-session

```
Session2:

   unix-user = '0'

   realname = 'root'

   seat = 'Seat1'

   session-type = ''

   active = TRUE

   x11-display = ':0'

   x11-display-device = '/dev/tty1'

   display-device = '/dev/tty1'

   remote-host-name = ''

   is-local = TRUE

   on-since = '2016-01-07T20:39:26.856566Z'

   login-session-id = '2'

```

En user normal ça ne marche pas. Toujours le 

```
Oh no! Something has gone wrong.
```

----------

## xaviermiller

hmm... regarde dans les groups de ton utilisateur s'il a tout ce qu'il faut (du genre video), il y a aussi cette piste.

----------

## titusIII

Avec le groupe "video" c'est mieux effectivement...

J'ai retourné tout mon OS pour une erreur comme celle là, je ne mérite même pas gentoo  :Sad: 

Merci encore!

Résolu.

(j'ouvre un nouveau post qui parle du backlight de mon ordi)

----------

## xaviermiller

Au contraire !

Je vois que tu maîtrises bien ton sujet et que tu creuses avant de nous poser des questions bien circonstanciées. J'ai juste énuméré des pistes (consolekit et groups) c'est toi qui as tout fait  :Wink: 

----------

